# vote vote week 9 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends 11pm CDT Monday night


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Syracuse
3. Kansas
4. Duke
5. Kentucky
6. Purdue
7. Michigan State
8. West Virginia
9. Villanova
10. Tennessee
11. North Carolina
12. Kansas State
13. Georgetown
14. Wisconsin
15. Temple
16. Missouri
17. Pitt
18. BYU
19. Miami
20. Minnesota
21. Georgia Tech
22. Gonzaga
23. Clemson
24. Northern Iowa
25. Baylor


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Duke
4. Syracuse
5. Purdue
6. West Virginia
7. Kentucky
8. Kansas St.
9. BYU
10. Tennessee
11. Wisconsin
12. Georgetown
13. Villanova
14. Pittsburgh
15. Michigan St.
16. Northern Iowa
17. Missouri
18. Clemson
19. Temple
20. Georgia Tech
21. Baylor
22. UConn
23. Florida St.
24. Vanderbilt
25. St. Mary's

I'm going to keep Kansas #1 even after yesterday's loss because they are the best team in the country.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

UNC # 11 Nim? I don't know how you can make a strong argument for them that high.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> UNC # 11 Nim? I don't know how you can make a strong argument for them that high.


It's definitely based on the uniforms and not on how well they've played.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha. you've gotta be one of my favorites, Nim. I wish we were real life friends. hahahaha

The Kansas loss enough to put Texas #1, fellas?

Anyone else feeling like this year is just weird? There are teams that are obviously better than everyone else but their 18-20 year olds just don't show up some nights, especially when they're playing on the road. I'm going to try to put one of these rankings together, but I'm guessing that I probably won't move around the top 10-12 much, even with some of the losses.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Not the year, persay, but this week has been really damn weird, for sure.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Syracuse losing to Pitt at home wasn't weird?


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Purdue
6. Villanova
7. Duke
8. Michigan State
9. Tennessee
10. Wisconsin
11. Georgetown
12. Kansas State
13. West Virginia
14. Gonzaga
15. Brigham Young
16. Georgia Tech
17. North Carolina
18. Temple
19. Texas A&M
20. Butler
21. Mississippi State
22. Connecticut
23. Northern Iowa
24. Clemson
25. Pittsburgh


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

you two still have KU @#1? I have them at 2 or 3.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

They filled out their brackets before today's game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> you two still have KU @#1? I have them at 2 or 3.


Kansas does not deserve a top 3 ranking. 

Texas, Kentucky, Syracuse and Purdue should be ranked higher then them.

Texas and Kentucky are undefeated, and have had many opportunities this year to lose to ****ty teams like Tennessee put forth today... but did not.

Syracuse and Purdue acutally have more then one quality victory.

Neither SU or Purdue of have a loss that is nearly as bad as Kansas' today against a depleted team that had been inconsistent this year, when they were playing without walkon's.

Syracuse beat Cornell and Memphis handily at home. Kansas did not.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1	Texas
2	Kentucky
3	Syracuse
4	Purdue
5	Kansas
6	Duke
7	Villanova
8	West Virginia
9	BYU
10	Georgetown
11	Wisconsin
12	Michigan St
13	Tennessee
14	Kansas St
15	Miami Fla
16	Pitt
17	Clemson
18	Temple
19	Northern Iowa
20	Missouri
21	Miss St
22	Georgia Tech
23	Florida St
24	UNC
25	Baylor


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Kentucky
2. Texas
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Duke
6. Wisconsin
7. Purdue
8. Michigan State
9. Villanova
10. Tennessee
11. West Virginia
12. BYU
13. Georgetown
14. Kansas State
15. Missouri
16. Temple
17. Pittsburgh
18. Georgia Tech
19. Clemson
20. Mississippi State
21. Florida State
22. UNC
23. Minnesota
24. Miami(FL)
25. Vanderbilt


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Texas
2 Villanova
3 Kansas
4 Syarcuse
5 Kentucky
6 Purdue
7 West VA
8 Duke
9 Pitt
10 Michigan State
11 Georgetown
12 K-state
13 tenessee
14 Wisconsin
15 BYU
16 UCONN
17 Clemson
18 New Mexico
19 Mississippi
20 Temple
21 Georgia Tech
22 UNC
23 Missouri
24 Washington
25 Norhtern Iowa

Twicky one this week


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Washington has no business anywhere near the top 25. They've lost their last three all by double digits.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Texas 
2. Kentucky 
3. Syracuse 
4. Purdue 
5. Kansas 
6. Villanova 
7. West Virginia
8. Duke
9. Wisconsin 
10. BYU 
11. Kansas St. 
12. Georgetown 
13. Tennessee 
14. Michigan St. 
15. Pittsburgh 
16. Temple 
17. Missouri 
18. Georgia Tech
19. Clemson 
20. Vanderbilt
21. Baylor 
22. Connecticut 
23. Northern Iowa 
24. Mississippi St.
25. Gonzaga


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I hate to do this, but with the news of Jon Leuer breaking his wrist and being out indefinitely, I have dropped Wisconsin about 7 spots. Knowing Bo Ryan, this will be his first Final Four team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I hate to do this, but with the news of Jon Leuer breaking his wrist and being out indefinitely, I have dropped Wisconsin about 7 spots. Knowing Bo Ryan, this will be his first Final Four team.


That's a bummer for Leuer and the Badgers. Looks like there's no set time table for his return, but does anyone have an estimation at how long he'll be out?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kansas does not deserve a top 3 ranking.
> 
> Texas, Kentucky, Syracuse and Purdue should be ranked higher then them.
> 
> ...


If you rank like they do in the polls, then yeah Kansas should be behind the teams that are undefeated. But if you rank based on how good teams actually are, then Kansas should be in the top three. Yeah, Kentucky is undefeated but they certainly wouldn't be with Kansas' schedule. Texas is a very good team but they've only played two road games (Rice and Arkansas lol). 

Tennessee is not a crappy team, either. Sure, they're playing a little shorthanded right now but they also crushed a solid Charlotte team without those guys. They will be very good with or without the suspended players.

Yeah, you can point out the Cornell and Memphis games, but if you're going to do that, you also have to point out that they've pretty much destroyed everyone else including beating the best team in the A10 on their home court by 32.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> If you rank like they do in the polls, then yeah Kansas should be behind the teams that are undefeated. But if you rank based on how good teams actually are, then Kansas should be in the top three. Yeah, Kentucky is undefeated but *they certainly wouldn't be with Kansas' schedule.* Texas is a very good team but they've only played two road games (Rice and Arkansas lol).
> 
> Tennessee is not a crappy team, either. Sure, they're playing a little shorthanded right now but they also crushed a solid Charlotte team without those guys. They will be very good with or without the suspended players.
> 
> Yeah, you can point out the Cornell and Memphis games, but if you're going to do that, you also have to point out that they've pretty much destroyed everyone else including beating the best team in the A10 on their home court by 32.



Who has Kansas played that would've beat UK? Just wondering.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Umm Tennessee


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think they would have lost one of these games: N Memphis, vs. Cal, @ Temple, @ Tennessee.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Your entitled to your opinion... no matter how wrong it is.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Your entitled to your opinion... no matter how wrong it is.


haha...if Stanford can take them to OT, surely any of the four teams I listed could beat them.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

On any given night yada yada yada...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> 1 Texas
> 2 Villanova
> 3 Kansas


Villanova over Kansas really makes no sense, either. Kansas won @ Temple by 32...Nova lost @ Temple by 10.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Kansas in the top 3 makes no sense either... geez you called me a homer cool...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Kansas in the top 3 makes no sense either... geez you called me a homer cool...


Why? Because they have one loss on the road to a top 10 team? If Kansas isn't one of the three best teams in college basketball then this is a really sad season.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1 Texas
2 Kentucky
3 Kansas
4 Duke
5 Purdue
6 Syracuse
7 Villanova
8 Michigan State
9 West Virginia
10 Georgetown
11 Tennessee
12 North Carolina
13 Connecticut
14 Kansas State
15 Florida State
16 Pittsburgh
17 Ole Miss
18 Miami (FL)
19 BYU
20 Wisconsin
21 Georgia Tech
22 Clemson
23 Temple
24 Texas A&M
25 Baylor


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Purdue
5. Syracuse
6. Duke
7. Villanova
8. Tennessee
9. West Virginia
10. Georgetown
11. Kansas State
12. BYU
13. Michigan State
14. Wisconsin
15. Connecticut
16. Temple
17. Pittsburgh
18. Gonzaga
19. UNC
20. Northern Iowa
21. Butler
22. Wake Forest
23. Cornell
24. St. Mary's
25. Missouri


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Any team can beat any team any given night. UK will lose at least one game. and they could lose to Florida this week. Arkansas can beat UK, they took the current#1 team, Texas, to the wire. They also have to play top 25 Ole Miss this season. As well as Tennessee.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Any team can lose but Kansas and Kentucky are the 2 most talented teams in the nation IMO. Kansas lost, as long as Kentucky stays undefeated they are number 1 in my eyes


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well maybe if UT hadn't just lost 4 players including 2 of their best I would understand. Tennessee will be hurting when they play Auburn. Don't get me wrong... I have all the respect in the world for Pearl for the way he dealt with the situation and I respect the Vols for beating Kansas even if it was a victory fueled by pure emotion.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Well maybe if UT hadn't just lost 4 players including 2 of their best I would understand. Tennessee will be hurting when they play Auburn. Don't get me wrong... I have all the respect in the world for Pearl for the way he dealt with the situation and I respect the Vols for beating Kansas even if it was a victory fueled by pure emotion.


Auburn? I hope you're joking...they have an 18 point home loss to (gulp) Sam Houston St.! Tennessee will be a 20-25 point favorite and will not be threatened.

Like I mentioned earlier, they played a game without those guys before Kansas, an 18 point win over a Charlotte team that beat Louisville on the road by 22. The Vols are going to be okay. You're clearly underestimating them and for whatever reason, in a bizzare love affair with lowly Auburn.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I have no love affair with Auburn by any means. I'm just saying UT better not let the Kansas win go to their heads...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I have no love affair with Auburn by any means. I'm just saying UT better not let the Kansas win go to their heads...


They could play just their walk ons and beat Auburn.


----------

